# Wellington earthquakes



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Info and links related to earthquakes in Wellington region in last few days










*Wellington earthquake: Workers told to stay away*
10:38 AM Monday Jul 22, 2013

*Wellington City Council is now advising workers to stay clear of the central city for the rest of the day while inspectors continue to assess buildings for earthquake damage.*

Earlier, the council had urged workers not to return until noon, however at a press conference this morning, Mayor Celia Wade-Brown said these inspections were taking longer than first thought.

More than 100 aftershocks have been recorded since the biggest of a swarm of earthquakes struck in the Cook Strait at 5.09pm yesterday, including a spate of tremors reaching between 4.5 and 4.9 in magnitude struck the middle of the country about 3.15am today.

A short time ago another aftershock struck 15km east of Seddon, at 10:47am, which GNS said had a preliminary reading of 5.0 magnitude.

GNS Science has said there was a chance of an aftershock measuring 6 in magnitude in the next week.

*Wellington earthquake: What you need to know*

KiwiRail said all Wellington commuter lines were closed, with no peak train services or bus replacements.

Tranz Metro passengers were advised to make alternative travel arrangements.

Tranz Metro train services were suspended immediately following the magnitude 6.5 earthquake which struck in the Cook Strait at 5.09pm yesterday.

The quake followed a magnitude-5.8 quake at 7.17am in the same place.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

*Quake aftermath: Stay out of Wellington*
Last updated 11:00 22/07/2013

*LATEST: Another large aftershock has rattled Wellington after workers were warned to stay away from the city all day following damage from Sunday's major earthquake.*

A magnitude 6.5 quake at 5.09 Sunday evening was the strongest of a swarm that were centred in Cook Strait.

A magnitude 5.2 quake centred 25 kilometres east of Seddon at a depth of 9km was felt sharply in the Capital at 10.47am.

Aftershocks have continued through the morning, with new ones every few minutes.

Parts of the Wellington central city were still cordoned off this morning, there was damage to the port and a lot of mess to clean up in some buildings.

















Big quake shakes central New Zealand

The 6.5 magnitude quake was likely linked to a fault in the Cook Strait capable of generating far more severe shaking, GNS Science said.

Dr Kelvin Berryman, GNS Science director of Natural Hazards, said the severe shaking over the past three days was probably linked to one of several faults capable of generating shakes of magnitude 7.0 or more.

The most likely candidate was the Needle fault, although the location of the quakes over the past three days did not quite match up.

He said a larger quake was unlikely but the swarm that kicked off on Friday morning was not following the normal aftershock pattern, in which the tremors became progressively less severe.

This afternoon's 6.5 magnitude shake, the biggest in the latest swarm, meant the shaking was not following the usual pattern, he said.

GNS should have a clearer idea of the probability of another big, or even bigger, quake by tomorrow, he said.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Keep up to date - some NZ news resources

NZ Herald
Stuff -Fairfax media websites

TVNZ
TV3 News


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

*Wellington picking up the pieces post quake*
Last updated 17:19 22/07/2013

*Wellington has been declared open for business again by the city's leaders after last night's magnitude-6.5 earthquake.*

Mayor Celia Wade-Brown said at a press briefing this afternoon thousands of buildings in the city had been assessed and about 35 had external damage, such as broken masonry or windows.

Cordons would remain in place on Featherston St, largely because of danger of falling windows, and Wade-Brown said there was no timeframe for their removal at this stage.

Wade-Brown said if employers were happy their buildings were safe, workers could go back into the office tomorrow.

Vdeo, photos at link


----------

